# VHI looking for money from a PI claim



## DELT900 (1 Mar 2010)

Has anyone come across this before, My dad had an injury in work and put through a PI claim. The case was settled this year for €40,000.00. wehn my dad went to collect cheque from the solicitor they held back 12000.00 for the VHI????? My dad was never told about this until this day he went to collect cheque. On the day of the court case my dad settled outside of court and the solicitor told him he would get the 40,000.00 nothing was to be deducted. 

During the 7 years that this claim had been on going my dad had a by pass which he claimed for on the VHI which had nothing to do with the accident 


Can they leagally take this money from my Dad ???


----------



## stargirl01 (1 Mar 2010)

Health Insurance Companies are entitled to reclaim expenses paid for injury relating to the claim.
Did your dad have any hospital bills etc relating to the PI injury?


----------



## DELT900 (1 Mar 2010)

hi he received no treatment on vhi for his accident it was due to a heart attack some time after.
At the court course my dad asked if he accepted the 40k without going into court would this be the figure he would get himself and solicitor told him yes minus 2500 for a report a specialist had put through. So on that basis dad decided to settle out of court. If he had of known so much would have been taken out of this figure he would of went into court to get a higher payment if possible.

If it is a cse that VHI are taking this money is there anything he can do regards what the solicitor told him on the day of the court case


----------



## NovaFlare77 (1 Mar 2010)

Your father should ask the solicitor for a breakdown of the fees from the VHI for this, including the dates the supposed treatment occurred. At the same time, he should check with VHI if they have any record of lodging this claim, and if they do, what it refers to.

Regarding the substance of your topic, I think you might get a better response in another sub forum. My reading of this is that your query isn't specifically to do with the VHI, but more about what the solicitor said and what the solicitor did.


----------



## Mauri (1 Mar 2010)

I have received a statement of payments made on my behalf to Consultants pathology etc from VHI for any inpatient treatment covered by them. This statement can arrive between two and six weeks after discharge from hospital.

Treatment for heart disease and insurance claim don't seem to be related in my opinion.

CHECK WITH VHI.


----------



## scuby (5 Mar 2010)

the accident details must have been given by your dad on the claim form when he went into hospital, otherwise vhi would not know the reason for the accident. also the details of the solicitors name/address must have been given...
either way the solicitor would have had to sign a legal undertaking to re-pay vhi, any costs paid out on a medical claim, when there is an accident and someone else at fault.the solicitor would known this any include these costs in any claim in court or settlement.


----------



## Ann1 (6 Mar 2010)

I don't understand why VHI would be involved in covering these medical bills at all. Surely the employers workers compensation insurance should cover all costs relating to a work injury.


----------

